# pee pads. do they work?



## caileidhgirl (Mar 19, 2008)

i got my pug when he was 2 yrs old and he still wasnt house trained! after no success trying to make him pee outside i decided to use pee pads. it worked very well and i later took the pads outside and he was peeing outside. 
i just got another puupy. shes a westie-poo. i decided to train her with the pee pad also but after a week of constant training. (everytime and i mean everytime  she starts sniffin around to "go" we put her on the pad. not only does she not show any understaning of peeing on the pad she actually runs off the pad and insists on peeing right next to it. i dont expect her to be house trained in a week but i dont think were making any progress at all. i think she actually hates the pee pad. 
does anyone have experience with pee pads? i read a post online that said-> 2) Do not use "pee pads".
Pee pads confuse the pup. He does not understand the difference between the outdoors and inside. If you encourage the pup to use pee pads, he starts to think he can go potty anywhere. If you want a dog that will potty outside, do not confuse it. Train the pup to go outside from the beginning."

i always thought the pee pad had a different smell from the rest of my floors and that the puppy would recognize this. are pee pads really confusing my dog?
should i stick with the pee pads or just put her outside?
you should also know she doesnt like going outside at all. this time of year its very cold and wet where im from. it would be nice to train her to go inside if its possible.
what are your opinions on the pee pad?


----------



## lovemygreys (Jan 20, 2007)

I'm sure there are people who've trained dogs to use pee pads. But, IMO, I just don't want a dog learning to potty in the house.

I think if you are having a hard time teaching a dog the difference between potty outside = good, potty inside = bad then it'll be a LOT harder to teach them the subtle difference between potty inside = bad unless you piddle on this little rectangle of pad then-and-only-then does potty inside = good.


----------



## jchantelau (Mar 6, 2008)

lovemygreys said:


> I'm sure there are people who've trained dogs to use pee pads. But, IMO, I just don't want a dog learning to potty in the house.
> 
> I think if you are having a hard time teaching a dog the difference between potty outside = good, potty inside = bad then it'll be a LOT harder to teach them the subtle difference between potty inside = bad unless you piddle on this little rectangle of pad then-and-only-then does potty inside = good.


I agree with the above, lose the pads with this one.


----------



## Durbkat (Jun 26, 2007)

I trained Snoopy to use the pads till he was five months old then I transitioned him to outside. What I did to start pad training him was to confine him to my room and cover the floor with painters cloth, which is just a huge puppy pad and at first Snoopy would just go anywhere but after a few weeks he started going in one spot. So I cut the cloth down to that area. When he turned 5 months old I would take him out when he went to the pad. By the time he turned 6 or 7 months old I had phased out the pads. But since you have a yard I'd just take the dog outside. Snoopy still has a occasional accident in the house and I think its either because he doesn't know how to tell me or because of the pad. I wish I had just trained him to go outside from the beginning but I live in an apartment and all the weird people come out late at night and I didn't feel safe with taking Snoopy out during the night.


----------



## Westhighlander (Sep 28, 2007)

Here is a very helpful article.


http://www.dogstardaily.com/training/errorless-housetraining


----------



## Puppy_love_122 (Jul 20, 2007)

I pretty much agree with above. I mean whats wrong with taking them outside, ecspecially if you have a nice area for them. 

Its been pretty cold and wet here too, and it actually seems to make my dogs go potty faster instead of having to wait for them forever, lol. 

As for them having a smell, I have used them before for underbeding for my fleece for my Guinea Pigs when we travel and I haven't ever noticed that they have any type of scent but it may just be the brand I got or It wasn't strong enough for me to smell.


----------



## sn0fl8k3 (Oct 18, 2007)

We started Mochi on Training Pads too. They did not work. She would just go INSIDE anywhere she pleased. And Plus there was always like a 75% change her front paws were ON the pad and her but was OFF.. so that totally defeated the purpose!!!

We put in the doogie door and put the pads outside she totally got the idea right away. Not because of the pads though. It was becuase we TRAINED her to go outside. 

Gave her lots of love and treats for going outside.

She totaly ignored the pads outside. She got rid of them the 2nd week. It was a waste of money. 

Since we limit her to ONLY the deck area, because she's a digger and our backyard isn't puppy safe. We got the fake grass thing. That she can go on. I guess in a way it has the same principle of the puppy pad, but we just needed somewhere to collect the urine so the deck wouldn't get ruined. 

So Far it works great, but like with the puppy pads there's like a 25% chance her butt hangs off the edge of the fake grass.. Cracks me up.


----------

